# Flats Skiff/Scooters



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

I've been looking at some different brands of shallow water skiffs/or scooters.
I seen a few different hull designs on the net but just don't know who's is better than who's. If you have a scooter, please post some pics here on this thread.. I know theres not alot of deck room, and Id like to see how some of you guys have your boats set up. Id like to add a polling platform and a raised console. Thanks for taking at look and you guy's help.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Check out Beavertail Skiffs at www.beavertailskiffs.com.
I've had one for about 8 mos and love it!


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

looks like a boatrite to me. Is that a 16'?


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

*mowdy scooter*

Mowdy Scooter, Heres the most recent pic. Ive now added a 28qt ice chest off the back rack. And a pic when it was still new, before most of the goodies.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

wakeupluis said:


> looks like a boatrite to me. Is that a 16'?


14ft boatright skiff.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

txshockwave said:


> 14ft boatright skiff.


That's a bad arse boat txshockwave.
















Here is a couple of pics of my 12' Aluminum Scooter. It's nothing fancy, but it's fun to have and drive. That's a old picture, it now has a manual jackplate and a few other extras.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks I get that alot.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

hey shockwave,bad arse is right! never seen one of these before.now i want one.bet you can hose down your yard and run it.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*yup*



> bet you can hose down your yard and run it.


No kidding. I have run in a 17 before that would run in moist dirt so Id bet that one would cut the grass if it had a brush hog attatched to it. lol

Z


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

cant go wrong with Boatright!


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

good for 2 people with balance, love it.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

********* said:


> No kidding. I have run in a 17 before that would run in moist dirt so Id bet that one would cut the grass if it had a brush hog attatched to it. lol
> 
> Z


It will run too shallow and can get you stuck really good if you are not carefull.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

this is me coming in on a super low tide water in the channel 4"-7" deep.

http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q123/txshockwave/?action=view&current=100_0272.flv


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

talkshow said:


> good for 2 people with balance, love it.


Is that last year's Brazoria Co. CCA raffle boat?


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

go and look at the baby cat at tran's , 16' long cat hull


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

4-7" of water and 4-7 foot of silt. hahaha


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*I second that*

a little more boat than these scooters, for a little more $ I'm sure....but well worth it if you want more all around flexibility and a smoother, dryer, ride. It will take you across water other scooters can't run across due to being too rough, and run just as shallow as any of them give or take an inch (I can run in 4"), and get you there faster if you put a 90 on it. You will need a few more inches to jump up with the 90 due to the extra weight, but it has never been a problem for me between Mansfield and Galveston and all ports in between.



saltygold said:


> go and look at the baby cat at tran's , 16' long cat hull


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That is an awsome video!



txshockwave said:


> this is me coming in on a super low tide water in the channel 4"-7" deep.
> 
> http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q123/txshockwave/?action=view&current=100_0272.flv


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Good ole GouHole on a low tide. It'll raise the pucker factor for sure.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

txshockwave said:


> this is me coming in on a super low tide water in the channel 4"-7" deep.
> 
> http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q123/txshockwave/?action=view&current=100_0272.flv


WOW!!!! Don't believe my boat would have made it.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

*"whos your flattie"*

Here's my 17' Flats Master. Shes for sale. Its kinda like if you have a great dog you don't hunt her. It just ain't right!!! Love me some Boatright. Talk about a boat that can last you a lifetime. Looking for a good 18' Alum. hull for a flounder rig if anyone sees one around.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey thanks Guy's for all the response.. I'll be be moving back down there once I get out of the military, and plan on buyin one of these boats. I looked at all the pics everyone posted. i liked the idea of useing the cooler as your casting platform. I see you added a re-enforced flberglass top for staibility. I see the raised console is the way to go as well, probilly much dryer ride on souch a small boat.You guys that do have the raised console, does it reall help as far as sight seeing fish. As far a bigger boat Naterator, I'm useing the boat mostly for polling and wadeing. I'll be puting together a 18 foot explorer design hull. I need something elase that will get me shallow and be good on gas. thanks all you gusy for you time and pics. keep em comming it's cool to see everyone concept and style or rigs. 


~CHAD


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

metal man said:


> Here's my 17' Flats Master. Shes for sale. Its kinda like if you have a great dog you don't hunt her. It just ain't right!!! Love me some Boatright. Talk about a boat that can last you a lifetime. Looking for a good 18' Alum. hull for a flounder rig if anyone sees one around.


Are those the boats built by the guy in Spring?


----------



## Shallowminded6200 (Jul 2, 2006)

I've run Shallow Sports for several years and would not own any other type or make of boat. The quality that is built into these boats is second to none with exceptional fit and finish and quaranteed they have the smoothest and driest ride you'll find in a tunnel hull boat. I've run mine through 4 -5 inches of water on numerous occasions, some to find out how shallow it will run and a couple of others because I wasn't paying attention. I've also been caught crossing deep water where the chop was a solid 2 - 3 feet and although you can't run on full plane the boat doesn't pound and jar you on the chop, this is partly due to hull design and partly due to the weight of the hull.

One thing to remember when your running shallow IE around 6 - 8 inches deep any little change in bottom depth is magnified, meaning you can go from 6 inches to 3 inches "real" quick. I've stuck my boat on bottom only once and when I stepped off the water did not cover the top of my wading boot. Fortunately we were able to push the boat to deeper water and it started to fully float again when the water reached about 8 inches.

Another thing to watch out for are claims about how shallow you can "jump" on plane. You'll see claims of less than 12 inches from some manufacturers but there are a lot of variables at play. The reality is you can usually idle to water that is 18 inches or deeper and get up on plane without worrying about damaging the lower unit, sucking mud into the water cooling system or trenching up the sea bed. It's nice to know if you had to, you could get up on plane in really shallow water but it's just too hard on the equipment.

Here is a link to the Shallow Sport web site.....

http://www.shallowsportboats.com/

Good Luck in your search


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow thats runnin skinny awsome video....


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Love the video!!!!! I could help but laugh on comments when ya'll made it to the ramp. Been in the same senario. Come on, come on, come on, Yeeeeees and Come on, come on, come ooooooon, No, No, Noooooooo! LOL Cool video. All bs aside. The good old tunnel hull flatbottom will hang with best of em in skinny water.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Been there and done that, only I was not that lucky. Ive pulled more of that mud out of my belly button than Id care to admit. Thats a pretty good testimony right there.

Z



txshockwave said:


> this is me coming in on a super low tide water in the channel 4"-7" deep.
> 
> http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q123/txshockwave/?action=view&current=100_0272.flv


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*17FT Southshore*

txflatsguy,

Take a look at the 17FT Southshore and then go for a demo.This boat will run extremley skinny,cross the bay chop w/ a dry ride and performs good w/ a 75hp E-Tec.Cliff can also build the deck layout how ever you wish.If you want storage,it can be built w/ lots of storage.Take a look at www.southshoreboats.net


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

txshockwave said:


> 14ft boatright skiff.


If you don't mind...How much money OTD ?


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

BACLIFF BERT said:


> If you don't mind...How much money OTD ?


Right now proably close to 20 -22K but the boat will out live you. They will also hold up better then those fiberglass boats. Bangin on rocks and sliding across oyster shell.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

txshockwave said:


> Right now proably close to 20 -22K but the boat will out live you. They will also hold up better then those fiberglass boats. Bangin on rocks and sliding across oyster shell.


you cannot hurt these boats...wish I could say the same for a fiberglass boat. Take it home, flush the motor and clean the trailer...its ready for bed. Cant beat it. The drawback is that the hull is not too quite, so if your planning on fishing from the boat primarily, not the best choice. If you wade most of the time...giddyyupp


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

go and look at the tran's baby cat one fine rig -- smooth / dry / and some storage

mine is about 2 month's old with 90 hp yamaha 2 stroke


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

if you want a good flat's boat that is smooth & shallow , go and look at the tran's baby
cat 16' call & talk to donnie or tommie tran in palacia tx

mine is about 2 months old / with 90 hp yamaha 2 stroke


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

go and look at the tran's baby cat 16' , talk to donnie or tommie tran

this boat is smooth and dry ( no spray ) SHALLOW RUNNING ( CAT HULL )
NO WOOD ( PERIOD )

MINE IS ABOUT 2 MONTH'S OLD , 90 HP YAMAHA 2 STROKE


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

I had an opportunity to fish out of a Ranger Banshee a few weeks back and was impressed. Pretty slick set up.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

txshockwave - if I get the thumbs up from glenn do you mind if I put that video on there web site.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Nice Rides guys!*

I stopped By Mowdy a few days ago.. Checked out they're NEW 16' Cat. Nice looking Ride for sure.

Slurp


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

16' Tran Baby cat..... Or for not much more draft get the 21'.... Looks like I am working on getting the Shallow Water Shootout rolling for this year, have a new venture or affiliation which will add the help needed to get this done and get it broadcast on the net at the same time.


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Saltygold,


How fast are you able to run that baby cat w/ the 90 hp 2stroke?


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Catn' Around said:


> txshockwave - if I get the thumbs up from glenn do you mind if I put that video on there web site.


No i dont care. I do have some other shots of running thought duck ponds that are 3-4" with clumps of mud exposed.


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

38 mph - 5300 rpm 14x 15 - 3-blade from bauman propellers


----------



## acustomflat (Aug 17, 2005)

.


----------

